# First Egg of new family



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Here is a picture of the first egg in my new loft. The hen has been on and off the egg all morning along with the cockbird. I know they won't start setting full time until the second egg is laid, which should be in about two days. Just a proud step parent. 

Went out to the loft this morning to change the water and feed the birds and the Cock bird was setting in the nest and the hen was not. I thought it strange that the cock bird was on the nest without the hen there. They had both been in the nest box together for the last couple of days. Anyway, I opened the nest box and put my hand under the slapping, pecking cock bird and GUESS WHAT, THE FIRST EGG has arrived. What a funny feeling. I guess the hen will lay the other egg sometime today or tomorrow. Hopefully, this is the first of many more to come. This is the beginning of my new family and I am soooooo excited.. 
George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

WHOO HOOO!! You're on your way now!! Can't wait to see the babies.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Congradulations! They must be very happy in their new loft.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

congrats! I would be excited too. Can't wait to get my loft finished. this is why I like this forum, you can share with like minds and they know just how you feel.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*Second Couple*

My second couple were shipped today from Pittsburg, Pa. and should be here tomorrow or Wed. at the latest. This will make two breeding pairs to get thing rolling. I think that two pairs will be enough for now. I don't know how many young they will raise but I just got 15 bands from Foys today. The first pair have NOT laid the second egg yet. She laid the first one on Saturday and I was hoping to have the second one today, but no luck.  

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> My second couple were shipped today from Pittsburg, Pa. and should be here tomorrow or Wed. at the latest. This will make two breeding pairs to get thing rolling. I think that two pairs will be enough for now. I don't know how many young they will raise but I just got 15 bands from Foys today. The first pair have NOT laid the second egg yet. She laid the first one on Saturday and I was hoping to have the second one today, but no luck.
> 
> George


You'll get the second egg this afternoon sometime. Probably around 6:00 or so. Maybe earlier. My birds are always on lights when they lay, so their "time" is off a bit from what is normal. 
Bet you're getting excited about the new birds now huh? 
Just remember............"PICTURES"..........


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

If it weren't for the pictures, I wouldn't have anything to do. LOL Just ask my wife. She said I have a fixation on the loft and anytime I see something different, I am out the door and looking. I guess it is just nerves, waiting for things to happen that I have no control over.  

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> If it weren't for the pictures, I wouldn't have anything to do. LOL Just ask my wife. She said I have a fixation on the loft and anytime I see something different, I am out the door and looking. I guess it is just nerves, waiting for things to happen that I have no control over.
> 
> George


And we all understand perfectly. Just wait till your wife sees those precious little babies and watches them grow.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

If my wife can just get her hands on ONE of them, it will be hers for the rest of her life.  She and I love animals so much and sometimes it is hard to let something go that you have raised from a baby. We have an African Grey Parrot, two cockatiels, one LARGE cat, two coonhounds, three Chiwawa's, and a Yorkie. Sometimes it seems like a zoo around here, but we love them all. I almost forgot our 15 year old Poodle who is blind and deaf.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> If my wife can just get her hands on ONE of them, it will be hers for the rest of her life.  She and I love animals so much and sometimes it is hard to let something go that you have raised from a baby. We have an African Grey Parrot, two cockatiels, one LARGE cat, two coonhounds, three Chiwawa's, and a Yorkie. Sometimes it seems like a zoo around here, but we love them all. I almost forgot our 15 year old Poodle who is blind and deaf.
> 
> George


Well, that's good to know. It's much easier (sometimes  and I won't elaborate) when both of you can get interested in the pigeons. We have a Yorkie too. About 4 pounds worth. And I have a cockatiel.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Renee,
Not to change the subject (but I will) but what system do you use to keep up with your pedigrees on your birds that you breed?

George


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

The SECOND EGG has arrived. I just went out to feed the birds and checked under the hen and there were two eggs. It is just as Lovebirds (Renee) said, the second one arrived about 7PM.  

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> The SECOND EGG has arrived. I just went out to feed the birds and checked under the hen and there were two eggs. It is just as Lovebirds (Renee) said, the second one arrived about 7PM.
> 
> George


That's great! They lay pretty much on time. I've had couple of hens that laid eggs early in the morning. That was a strange one, but what can ya do?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> Renee,
> Not to change the subject (but I will) but what system do you use to keep up with your pedigrees on your birds that you breed?
> 
> George


It's YOUR thread......if you want to change the subject, you're entitled!! LOL
I use Hawkeye. http://www.comproware.com/index.php
For the money, it's a pretty good program. I believe others here use it too.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

One other note about keeping records...........NOW is the time to start. It's a real pain in the bazooka to have to catch up later. Lots of info to input. If I had to start keeping records by computer now after 8 years of breeding.......I'd probably say forget it and just keep on writing stuff in a notebook.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*New Couple*

 The new pair of birds arrived today about 12:45. I put them in the loft and the other pair that have eggs, seem a little disturbed. I guess they will calm down as soon as the other birds become familiar with their surroundings.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> The new pair of birds arrived today about 12:45. I put them in the loft and the other pair that have eggs, seem a little disturbed. I guess they will calm down as soon as the other birds become familiar with their surroundings.
> 
> George


Any time you put a new bird in the loft, you'll get this reaction. Your first two birds have been in the loft long enough to consider the whole space theirs and see these two as intruders. 
I would keep an eye on things and make sure there's no fights where the eggs are. The one thing you DO have going for you is that the first pair is on eggs, so for at least part of the day, the cock bird will be occupied sitting on the nest and will give the other two birds a break. 
I think they'll work it out eventually. Open a box or two as far from the other pair as you can and see if the new pair will take one of them.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I have been watching them for the last hour and they squabble a bit and the first cock bird that I have seems to think everything in the loft is his. He ran after the new hen and pecked her on the head and he and the new cock bird have been fighting to establish who is boss. The cock bird that is on the eggs comes out and chased the new cock bird and then goes back in and sets on the eggs. I guess they will work it out eventually. Just as long as no serious fighting goes on, I will let them do their thing. I have opened all the other eight nest boxes so the new birds have somewhere to go and get away from everything.

George


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*New Hen*

The new hen I just received two days ago, has built a nest and is setting in it. She was in it last night and is still in it this morning. I didn't bother her because the first pair I got have been chasing her and her mate around so I thought I would leave them alone for a while. 

George


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi George,

It's good to hear they are settling in.

Also, I wouldn't open all the other nest boxes, just the two for these couples. Your current resident males will take them over and claim them as theirs-when they get bored, and you will have a hard time settling any new birds in the remaining boxes.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> The new hen I just received two days ago, has built a nest and is setting in it. She was in it last night and is still in it this morning. I didn't bother her because the first pair I got have been chasing her and her mate around so I thought I would leave them alone for a while.
> 
> George


If she's built a nest already, I would be suspicious that maybe she was mated before she left her old loft and was getting ready to lay anyway. 
I think that 2 days after arriving in a new loft along with the 1 or 2 days that she was in the box being shipped would be a bit soon for her to get right into nesting. 
Have she and the new cock bird been lovey dovey? 
Makes me go..........mmmmmmmmmm. 
If she should happen to lay an egg in the next few days......I'd almost bet that this is what has happened.
Of course, it could have been love at first sight. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

George one thing you may want to do is to candle your eggs so you know if they are viable and not just infertile, this way you won't waste a lot of time having birds sitting on duds for three weeks , hope this helps, hate to see you disappointed.!


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I received an "e" mail from the individual I purchased the last couple of birds from and he said that these two were a mated pair and the hen was on two eggs. He said that he did not know she was on eggs because the person he sent to the loft to get the birds ready for shipping did not tell him that the hen was on eggs or he would not have shipped her. He said he took her eggs and put them under another pair that would foster the eggs. He said that this hen would most likely lay again in a week or so. WELL GUESS WHAT, she laid an egg last night. I checked her this morning and there was an egg in her nest. She has been setting on it so I will just wait and see how things go and see if she lays another egg in a couple of days.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> I received an "e" mail from the individual I purchased the last couple of birds from and he said that these two were a mated pair and the hen was on two eggs. He said that he did not know she was on eggs because the person he sent to the loft to get the birds ready for shipping did not tell him that the hen was on eggs or he would not have shipped her. He said he took her eggs and put them under another pair that would foster the eggs. He said that this hen would most likely lay again in a week or so. WELL GUESS WHAT, she laid an egg last night. I checked her this morning and there was an egg in her nest. She has been setting on it so I will just wait and see how things go and see if she lays another egg in a couple of days.
> 
> George


Well, that explains things a bit more. They were a couple BEFORE you got them. So, sounds like everything will turn out ok. I too recommend candling the eggs. I try to candle mine,especially my first round so I can get a good start with my first batch of youngsters.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Do you just use a flashlight or is there something else to use?

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> Do you just use a flashlight or is there something else to use?
> 
> George


I just use a small flashlight. And people say to go into a dark room. I don't do that either. Just take the egg to a shadowed corner of the loft. If the egg is good, you can tell.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Just went out and checked both eggs the first pair laid. There is a good sign of blood veins showing in both eggs so I guess they are fertile. 

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> Just went out and checked both eggs the first pair laid. There is a good sign of blood veins showing in both eggs so I guess they are fertile.
> 
> George


Sounds like you're first babies are on their way!


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I hope so. My wife is as anxious about the new birds as I am and if the eggs don't hatch, I am in BIG trouble.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Did you get the second egg last night from your second pair of birds?


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Both pair of birds are setting on two eggs.

George


----------

